# Melo III Mini



## Rob Fisher (19/6/16)

After playing with eight million tanks the one tank that never gives me one single issue is my Melo III Mini with cCell... *any vendors stock this little tank by itself?* Yes I have to carry juice to fill it but it performs beautifully and if I had to choose one tank only I would choose the Melo III Mini.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (19/6/16)

Is the mini better than the 4ml one ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/16)

daniel craig said:


> Is the mini better than the 4ml one ?



It is for me... I went and bought 2 x 4ml Melo III tanks after playing with my Pico setup and getting so excited with the Melo III Mini... unfortunately the 4ml tank seems to suffer the same issue that the Gemini's suffer from and that's the dreaded airlock issue.

The Target Pro Tank is also seeming to be perfect as well but I need to vape it for a week or two to make 100% sure.... some of these tanks perform flawlessly for a week and then as the coils degradate issues arise... I have a Target Pro Tank that is performing like a dream but it's black and I prefer stainless steel tanks... so if I can get a SS TPT I will get one or two of them.... but right now the Melo III Mini I know is a winner!

And all of the above is based on replacing the coils with cCell 0.9Ω's!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (19/6/16)

I ended up buying the Melo III because I taught they were the same just different capacity


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/16)

daniel craig said:


> I ended up buying the Melo III because I taught they were the same just different capacity



Me three!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (27/6/16)

any vendors, preferably in JHB have this?


----------



## SAVapeGear (27/6/16)

We will have some very soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> We will have some very soon.



Good move!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

